

Yahoo’s Mayer Said to Explore Bid for Hulu to Add Video Service - salemh
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-05-10/yahoo-s-mayer-said-to-explore-bid-for-hulu-to-add-video-service.html

======
joelmaat
If they go through with it, then how are they going to prevent politics from
killing this acquisition.

